# PlayOn/PlayLater Lifetime License - Sale



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

On sale now for half-off.

Do I want to do it? I did a trial/beta period with them quite a while back but haven't done much streaming of any kind since.

Just not sure if they're worth it, or how long they'll be around. 'Lifetime' could be a few months if they're having problems or facing any kind of challenges.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

they've been around quite a long while now, so I would expect them to stick around. Though it is just a guess.

Now that they have added HD support I think it is worth having.


----------



## photostudent (Nov 8, 2007)

Do you have a link? I did not see half off deal on their site.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

photostudent said:


> Do you have a link? I did not see half off deal on their site.


I found a link on their homepage ... linked to:
http://www.playon.tv/store/buy/playlater/?loc=home-20131022


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Ive been using PlayOn for several years now. They just keep adding more and more stuff. I think its well worth the price.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Any feel for bandwidth? Jitters or stalling?

I only have a 3M DSL connection with no prospects for increase in the near future. ISP claims no BW limits or caps, but this node tends to bog/clog at times due to distance from the CO and numbers of people using it.

What about PlayLater? Once you download something, does it stay accessible and usable even if you drop the service? Or is it like a Dish DVR where they have the ability to kill it later?


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

SayWhat? said:


> Any feel for bandwidth? Jitters or stalling?
> 
> _*I only have a 3M DSL connection with no prospects for increase in the near future. ISP claims no BW limits or caps, but this node tends to bog/clog at times due to distance from the CO and numbers of people using it.*_
> 
> What about PlayLater? Once you download something, does it stay accessible and usable even if you drop the service? Or is it like a Dish DVR where they have the ability to kill it later?


If you truly have DSL what speed you can get is definitely affected by distance from the CO, but it really shouldnt be affected by number of people using it, DSL doesnt use the "shared pipe" approach like cable does....if your connection tops out at say 1.9Mbps instead of closer to 3 due to your distance from the CO, then you should always get 1.9 unless they are saturated at the CO....


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Well, I'm about at the loop limit. I'm close to 8 road miles from the CO and around 3 miles from the DSLAM and the cable runs along side the road that entire distance. The DSLAM is loaded, but I'm not sure it's saturated. I know they're not selling 3M any more until they can upgrade and people a mile or so further down to road from me can't get DSL at all due to distance.

I do have a strong signal and solid connection when it works, but there are quite a few outages for various reasons..

But that's all why I'm asking about PlayLater and any restrictions. If I can download (record in their terms) programs overnight and not risk losing access if the DSL goes out, I'd be more interested.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

SayWhat? said:


> Any feel for bandwidth? Jitters or stalling?
> 
> I only have a 3M DSL connection with no prospects for increase in the near future. ISP claims no BW limits or caps, but this node tends to bog/clog at times due to distance from the CO and numbers of people using it.
> 
> What about PlayLater? Once you download something, does it stay accessible and usable even if you drop the service? Or is it like a Dish DVR where they have the ability to kill it later?


PlayLater works fine and I think what they are selling is the 'lifetime' license. If you want to use PlayLater and stream that in your network, then you need the combo Playon/PlayLater.


----------

